
Show HN: PATSR: A simple social media site based on anonymity, tags, and sharing - jpwall
http://patsr.co
======
jpwall
The acronym stands for 'Post Anonymously, Tag, Share, Search, Save, Repeat' \-
but saying PATSR sounds much cooler. It is open source too! (GPL V3.0)
[https://github.com/jpwall/patsr](https://github.com/jpwall/patsr) Feel free
to test it out with whatever post[s] you like, comment here for feedback, or
even some pull requests if contributing ever interests you! This was created
mainly as an exercise in mongodb, node.js, and express. I decided to publish
it online recently as well. There is no client-side JS.

~~~
wapz
Can you tell me what other experience you have working with the web is and
your experience with nodejs/express?

~~~
jpwall
Sure! I have some experience working with the web. My experience is mainly
from developing static websites in HTML and CSS. I have created a
personal/portfolio site along with a few other sites for school projects and
other purposes. When it comes to my nodejs and express, I have very little
aside from this project. I have also created an npm module and would have for
this project but it made more sense to me to keep it as a GitHub project. The
npm module I had previously created was a CLI tool to make using git easier,
called 'egit' or easy-git. So, all in all, I have a fair amount of experience
in static website development but this whole front of nodejs/express/jade is
quite new to me

~~~
wapz
Sorry someone else made it sound like my question was rude and I didn't intend
that at all. Thanks for the answer. I've done a lot of work in mobile and have
been wanting to do more web work so I was just wondering what you thought
about it overall. I was more interested in your personal opinions on
node/express as opposed to your background. It just helps if someone goes from
something like fortran to nodejs compared to php to nodejs their opinions
would differ greatly.

~~~
jpwall
Oh I see, your first question makes much more sense now. As a whole I feel as
though it was a very easy system for me to pick up. When trying to compare
with another system, I am not quite so sure as I haven't used many others.
Hope this helps!

